# free full length snowboard video



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

so i was on vimeo and saw the teaser for GATHER AND RIDE and i saw a link for the website 
and on their website you can download last years video HUNT AND GATHER for free 
its a great video and about 40 minutes long 

dedicated-project.com - movies

you can download a whole bunch of things
but i suggest downloading the movie in high quality its 675 MB and definitely worth it


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

Good find. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

can anyone down load it. it gives me an error when i try to un zip it


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

ya which video were you trying to download because i got that too when i tried downloading the trailer in high quality 

i downloaded hunt and gather a while ago and that worked so maybe something changed recently thats making them not work


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

stepchild has a 25-30min downloadable vid on their site aswell


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

andrew_schenk said:


> stepchild has a 25-30min downloadable vid on their site aswell


Good find! Thanks!


----------

